
Sharing your Netflix, or ANY online password is now a federal crime - esalman
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/11/a-court-ruled-that-it-could-be-a-federal-crime-to-share-your-netflix-password/
======
mikhailt
No, it isn't. What a BS clickbait title because the ruling only applies in
this specific case. It isn't applicable to all cases.

------
heavymark
This should be removed as it says sharing any password is now a federal crime,
yet the title of the linked article says "could" not is, which is a major
difference.

And it even says explicitly that the ruling wouldn't presumably apply to
things such as "sharing a Netflix password."

@Esalman, please read the full article before posting.

------
herbst
lol. murica

